# Ποδηλατοπορεία για το Σέιχ Σου



## anef (Mar 5, 2009)

Την Κυριακή 8 Μαρτίου θα γίνει ποδηλατοπορεία στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε κάποια στοιχεία εδώ. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται κάποια έργα που υποτίθεται ότι άρχισαν για διάνοιξη ζωνών πυρόσβεσης καταλήγουν σε κατασκευή αυτοκινητόδρομου για ευκολότερη πρόσβαση των ΙΧδων στο δάσος. 

Η πορεία θα ξεκινήσει από το Μέγαρο Μουσικής στις 12:00 και μετά στη 1:00 συγκέντρωση μπροστά από το Δασαρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης (Χάψα 1 - Καρατάσου, απέναντι από το Λιμάνι).


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μια και δεν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω (και δεν φταίει μόνο η απόσταση), ας κάνω εδώ την ορθοπεταλιά μου. Παρότι τα ευρήματα με την ορθογραφία «ποδηλατοπορεία» είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για την «*ποδηλατοπορία*», μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι, στο πρότυπο της _*πεζοπορίας*_ και της *πρωτοπορίας* κ.λπ., το σωστό θα ήταν το δεύτερο, όχι μόνο επειδή υποθέτουμε ότι προέρχεται από τον _ποδηλατοπόρο_, αλλά για να μην μπερδευτούμε σε —πορίες και —πορείες και βρισκόμαστε σε μια συνεχή απορία.


----------



## anef (Mar 5, 2009)

Στην αφίσα είναι 'ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ-ΠΟΡΕΙΑ', εγώ το έκανα μία λέξη. Υποθέτω το εννοούν ως πορεία με ποδήλατα. Δηλαδή θέλουν να φαίνεται η λέξη _πορεία _που παραπέμπει σε διαμαρτυρία (Και στο Σέιχ Σου έχουν παύλα, όλες τις έφαγα:)).


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

Το φαντάστηκα ότι το βλέπουν σαν σύνθετο του _πορεία_, αλλά το ότι θα είχαν και την πονηριά / ευαισθησία να βάλουν την παύλα για να μας ρουμπώσουν δεν το περίμενα. Μπλέξαμε με ποδηλάτες-γλωσσολόγους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπλέξαμε με ποδηλάτες-γλωσσολόγους.


Και πού να μπλέξεις και με ταξιτζήδες-μεταφραστές: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=26890#post26890


----------



## curry (Mar 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και πού να μπλέξεις και με ταξιτζήδες-μεταφραστές: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=26890#post26890



Με τις μειώσεις και τα ρέστα, δύσκολο το έχεις να συμβεί; Προσεχώς, προσεχώς... (άσε που είναι πιο επικερδές επάγγελμα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2009)

Μια και μιλάμε για τα GPS, ένα από τα πρώτα GPS στην Ελλάδα το είδα σε ένα ταξί Μερσεντές, λουσάτο, καλογυαλισμένο, με οδηγό κουστουμαρισμένο και παρφουμαρισμένο, με άψογους τρόπους, ένα σκηνικό από σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Στο δρόμο τον βρήκα, για να με πάει λίγο παραπάνω. Ακολούθησαν οι εύλογες απορίες μου και κατάλαβα ότι ανήκε σε εταιρεία με ταξί που καλύπτουν κυρίως ακριβά ξενοδοχεία. Οπότε, να το επάγγελμα για τους μεταφραστές: ταξιτζήδες-ξεναγοί. Για λεφτάδες τουρίστες. Περιποιημένο αυτοκίνητο, ξενάγηση στη γλώσσα του πελάτη, ενδεχομένως ενημέρωση για τις ειδήσεις της ημέρας από το bbc.co.uk, και στο τέλος, λίγο πριν από το γενναίο φιλοδώρημα, δέκα στίχοι από ποίημα του Έλιοτ. Για να γλιτώσουμε και από την τυραννία του Trados.


----------

